# anyone starting stims and iui



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hiya, just had my clinic appointment and everything is fine to start stimming on sat,im really exited but scared at same time lol, is anyone else starting or currently on a cycle.

also,im suposed to start stims on day 5 but i think ive made a mistake with the days, my af started on mon and first injection is sat, does this seem ok or should it be fri. would it really make a difference if it was cd5 or cd6? i have long cycles around 35 to 40 days anyway so i have plenty time to do the stims and iui before period is due anyway


----------



## Clairec (Feb 17, 2007)

I started clomid today for 5 days and start injections in 3 days-I'm doing a combination this cycle because I didn't respond well the the injections alone. I would check with your clinc about when to stimm, it's pretty important to start the right day. Good luck!


----------

